# Stolen, again!



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is the second year those little punks got some of my stones! They had three but must of dropped one because of the alarm I installed, I'm pretty sure they would've dropped two but the rain must've shorted one of them out. Well I'm making a couple hundred copies and putting them in mailboxes today offering a reward for the people and the missing stones.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

that sucks! sorry to hear that i wish you uck in finding the culprits


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

so disheartening to hear and one of my biggest worries aswell. Hope you catch the lil b*stards!


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear a few ignorant kids are trying to ruin your fun. Hope you find the little thieves!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Find em and put em into the haunt.. as a prop


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Urrg, punks! Hopefully the reward will help you catch em, good luck


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the stone theft. How you can recover them.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is so frustrating! We put so much time and work into other peoples enjoyment, and then some a**hole comes along and ruins it for everybody. I can see why some people say "Sc**w it" and scrap the whole haunt, but when we do, the punks win. And what do the punks get out of it. A thrill that lasts about five minutes vs the thrill the tots get all night long. I hope you find the creeps and they get justice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So sorry this happened to you, JD.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

It really bothers me when I hear stuff like that  Hope those jerks get caught AND PUNISHED. Too bad you couldn't make a deep trap door in front of the stones so when the creeps went to take them, they'd fall in!! Then you could have just covered them up with dirt...AND enjoy your Halloween! Your sculptures are really unique and I hope you continue to make them! You're very talented.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What kind of alarm do you have installed?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Argh! I hope you find the stones. But don't let that dampen your spirit for this season. You've worked hard to prepare for the tot's, so give 'em the scare!


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive heard rumours of some high school kids that are gonna try to get at mine tomorrow, ill catch em, we can take turns beating them....


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Yeah its a pain. Last year I was more upset and took everything in and didnt put it back out till Halloween night, in fact I only put a portion up. I'm about to bring in the remaining stones tonight but I'm putting them back up in the am. remylass I installed the window alarms (the ones that have two parts and when they are seperated the make a shrill noise) directly into the foam itself and a string attached to the rebar in the ground. Unfortunatly its been raining so hard the other night I'm guessing they were shorted out by the moisture. At least one worked enough so they dropped it and one other was older so I didnt install it(me running out of time and being lazy). I talked to a couple local kids, about the prime punking age, and told them about the reward...I have my suspicions about them.

Well good luck to all hopefully you all have better luck.


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I hate people that do that... I use to have that problem, it why I got into electronics. Now no one will take my bodies. But now my family are scared of spiders...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I just dont understand what they plan on doing with the stuff once they get it where they are going. Its crazy.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I am sorry , it is so disheartening! that's one reason I do a smaller one at home, and don't put much out good til the big day, (if the wind ever quits I will, anyway) it only takes a few jerks to ruin every ones fun! I am sure they just wreak or dump them, they just want to be a$$'s. Hope you find them~


----------

